# sind Libellenlarven...



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2006)

Killer? Gestern hat mir jemand gesagt er fischt die Libellenlarven ab, da diese die Kaulquappen fressen. Stimmt das? 
Wo ich die __ Libellen doch so nett finde


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
das stimmt. Sie fallen sogar kleine Fische an. Aber bei den tausenden Kaulquappen werden doch sicher einige überleben, oder.
Ich halte übrigens nichts davon, sich in die Natur einzumischen.
Dadurch kommt nur das Gleichgewicht durcheinander.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ralf

Also Libellenlarven abzufischen ist schon eine große Kunst. Bei mir finde ich die Larven nur zufällig.
Eine Libellenlarve lebt bis zu 2 Jahre unter Wasser und ernährt sich in dieser Zeit unter anderen auch von Kaulquappen und Jungfischen.
Als Libelle bleiben ihr dann nur noch wenige Wochen um sich zu paaren und um die Eier wieder ins Wasser zu bringen.

Ich finde diese eleganten und in ihrer Farbe prächtigen Insekten einfach wunderschön, bei mir darf jede Larve bleiben  

Grüße aus Monheim
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2006)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich sehen das genau so wie ihr. Aber, dass die bis zu 2 Jahren im Wasser leben war mir echt ganz neu. Das wusste ich nicht. 
Da ich aber keine Fische habe und die __ Frösche meinen Teich noch immer nicht wirklich gefunden haben brauch ich mir dazu auch eigentlich keine großen Gedanken zu machen. Wollte es nur mal wissen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2006)

stehen die nicht sogar "unter Schutz"?

Ich habe sogar die Larven, die nicht geschlüpft sind und die ich fangen konnte, in den neuen Teich umgesiedelt/eingesetzt.
Im alten Becken ist immer noch Wasser, so dass die versteckten Larven eine Chance zum schlüpfen haben...
und derzeit sehe ich immer 2-5 __ Libellen "trocknen", bevor sie abfliegen *freu*


----------

